# Setting Up Your Watersnake??



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Gang,

Back again with more Learner questions.

Bazzoo was extremely kind in selling me his Jarvis watersnake, for what I can gather is an absolute bargain  , and soon picking the thing up, I am wondering what else I require to get the motor up and running.

I have seen many pictures of brackets off the back of Kayaks and canoes, so the whole bracket thing is fine, I'm currently making that. My quiries lie with the other required bits and pieces. Not yet collected, I am not sure what it comes with.

Batteries - from what I gather, a 12v car battery is the go?
Wiring - do I need to purchase wiring, crocodile clips etc? 
Battery Charger - what is the popular method of recharging?? Is there something that plugs into the cigarette lighter socket in the car, or does this need to be done from the mains? 
Where is the best place to buy a cheap yet efficient recharger? 
How long can I expect the battery to last when out in the water with constant use? 30 mins/1 hour/3 hours??

Tommy


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

would recommend a deep cycle battery, around 60-70 amp\hour size.
u can buy relatively good & cheap chargers from jaycar etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Like this perhaps?


























Wrote about that today @ yakabout: http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/474/46/


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Whoooaaaaa Josh ,your not just a pretty face , what an idea , looks great , cant call it Mirage Turbo , would have to be Hobie YYEEEEEHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :lol: :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

wow what a great idea, i am absolutley gobsmacked by that


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, I gotta say neat set up, however...(ok so I got my marketing hat on for Stealthdrive)
And I ask coz Im interested!!
What happens when you run into a crab line, rock, fast collision etc....I Does the well plug just break to absorb impact? Not a bad idea.....
How do you pull out when you need to? Im guessing the prop dosent always stop in the vertical postion, so what do you do in skinny water?

Not criticising, just want to know!!! Coz I wanna adapt SD to do the same thing!

Tell me more because its a great idea for Hobies!

Joffa


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Tommy

I think Yakass has very good solution for Hobbie kayak. But not all kayak has big hole at hull. Genetically, the best position for motor is at stern. I got watersnake 34lb (approx 10kg) model transom mount like Yakass. It draw max 34A. I am current using 26Ahr Gel cell weight 8.2Kg. The battery is under current rating and I will not get maximum speed. The motor have 5 forward speed and all draw different current. Therefore the running time depends on how you use it. You can visit DiaMec SLA batteries web-site to see discharge characteristic. Example;

DMH12-26 (12V, 26Ahr) discharge characteristic table (weight approx 8.2kg)
discharge current 26A and voltage drop to cut off point at 9.6V at >10c temp - approx 30min
discharge current 15.5A and voltage drop to cut off point at 9.6V at >10c temp - approx 1hr
discharge current 5.72A and and voltage drop to cut off point at 9.6V at >10c temp - approx 3hr

DMH12-40 (12V, 40Ahr) discharge characteristic table (weight approx 13kg)
discharge current 40A and voltage drop to cut off point at 9.6V at >10c temp - approx 30min
discharge current 26A and voltage drop to cut off point at 9.6V at >10c temp - approx 1hr
discharge current 10.8A and and voltage drop to cut off point at 9.6V at >10c temp - approx 3hr

*Manufacturer recommended discharge cut off point at 9.6V when use >10c ambient temp.

The watersnake 34lb motor is good enough to run the kayak from A to B (7km/hr recorded GPS reading on my Cobra with new battery and then keep falling to 4km/hr). I bought a new watersnake T18S smaller motor (2 speed). It is perfect for trolling application with 18lb thrust and draw max 15A with only 2.2kg weight. If I use my 26Ahr battery it can last long for an hour at top speed for trolling.

Setting (A)
Watersnake 34 (10kg) + 40Ahr battery (13kg) + accessories (2kg) = Total load 30Kg
Performance at 26A input current (Assume 1A produce 1lb thrust, 26lb thrust at 26A) you got approx 1hr running time.
Setting (B)
Watersnake T18S (2.2kg) + 26Ahr battery (8.2kg) + accessories (2kg) = Total load 12.4kg
Performance at 15A input current (full thrust 18lb at 15A) you got approx 1hr running time.

If you are a person like paddling and want to use the motor for trolling, I think setting (A) is better. It is because the kayak is 17.6kg lighter. It should performs better. I found that the T18S cost only $129 and it is very easy to modify. You can pull out the switch control and relocate to cockpit. You only need to connect 3 wires between motor & switches. I am going to do it soon. Below is the picture of my Cobra with watersnake 34. I use battery switch to control on/off and foot control steering mechanisum. If I need to change the speed, I need to use my hand to reach the extended handle.

Moreover, I brought PowerTech 12V-12A advance MosFET charger (MB-3612) and DiaMec SLA battery from http://www.Jaycar.com.au . I purchase most of electric/electronic goods from them. If you run business and resell those product, you can contact their wholesales department via http://www.electusdistribution.com.au for reseller enquiry. Anyway, the charger has 5 stage LCD display to shown % charge from 0+, 30%, 60% 85% to 95% full. You can switch to 6A or 12A charge rate. So far so good!


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys,

Yes the hobie looks bloody awesome, fantastic job by the way, its the battery and charger I need help with.

Some great detail gone into responses, but I am an idiot when it comes to electrics. Would Jaycar be my best bet for battery and charger? Or do I need to look somewhere more specific for the battery? As suggested car car can call their suppliers for more detail if required?

Tommy


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

The watersnake setup on the Hobie looks to have some promise, although the good ol pedal propulsion is still great exercise


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep Cuda, as good as I think this is for those who want a leccy motor on a Hobie, I'll take the miragedrive thanks. Not just for the exercise, but also because I can see that steering/throttle handle getting in the way a little - it streches back toward the user a fair way. For the record, I haven't used one, nor is it a Hobie product. They are made by an engineer in the Canberra area and are available at Wetspot Watersports in Fyshwick.


----------

